
Plans for the death of the Queen - yurisagalov
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2017/mar/16/what-happens-when-queen-elizabeth-dies-london-bridge?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other
======
parenthephobia
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13883428](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13883428)

------
watbe
Most interestingly, several countries with the Queen as their Head of State
have expressed a willingness to become Republics after Elizabeth passes. The
most likely candidate being Australia. Her death is likely to cause the
further deterioration of the British Empire, or whatever remains of it.

While the monarchy exists mostly in name outside the UK, her death will be
closely followed by the people whose lives have been touched by the British
Empire.

------
Kaibeezy
Wow, that article just goes on and on and on and on.

I tried to imagine the Queen herself reading it and being comfortable with the
endless extravagance. Does she really see herself this way? Is it how she
wants those resources to be used?

"Leaders", you want to buy them a mirror.

Earlier today I was reading about the shameful cost of Trump's Florida
weekends and his family remaining in NYC. This after carping about Obama's
occasional trips. Bleh.

